# فرامل السيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات):



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

فرامل الهواء المضغوط

Air Brake System



لا تكفي القوة الناتجة من تجهيزة الفرامل الهيدروليكية لكبح المركبات الثقيلة بواسطة قوة السائق أو قوة المؤازرة, ولكن نحتاج إلى مصدر للقوة المؤثرة بخلاف السائق. ويمكن توفير ذلك عن طريق الهواء المضغوط, وتكون القوة المؤثرة على فرامل العجل تساوي ضغط الهواء مضروب في مساحة غشاء اسطوانة العجل. ويبلغ الضغط المانومتري في نظام الفرامل أما 5 أو 7 بار (0.5 إلى 0.7 ميجا بسكال- نيوتن/ مم المربع). 

ويستخدم السائق ضغط القدم فقط للتحكم في دخول الهواء المضغوط لدائرة الفرامل للتأثير على بطانات الاحتكاك في فرامل العجل.

وتتكون دورة الفرامل كوحدة كاملة من جزئين رئيسيين. يقوم الجزء الأول بإمداد التجهيزة بالهواء المضغوط اللازم لها. بينما يحتوى الجزء الثاني على أجهزة التحكم في الفرملة وتشغيلها. 



أجزاء دائرة الفرامل الهوائية المزدوجة




ويتكون جزء أمداد الهواء, من ضاغط هواء ومرشح هواء ذي وصلة لنفخ الإطارات ومنظم للضغط ومضخة للوقاية من الصقيع وخزان هواء وصمام للهواء الفائض وأنابيب وليات وأحيانا مرشحات لأنابيب الفرامل. 

ويتكون جزء التحكم وتشغيل الفرامل من صمام بدال الفرامل (دعسة الفرامل), صمام الفرملة اليدوية, اسطوانة الفرامل, بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الصمامات الخاصة في تجهيزة الفرامل الثنائية وفرملة المقطورة. 

ويوفر نظام فرامل الهواء قوة ضغط أكبر من قوة السائق تكون قادرة على إيقاف الكتلة الكبيرة للشاحنة, وفي نفس الوقت توفر من مجهود السائق في الضغط على البدال. وتتميز فرامل الهواء عن الفرامل الهيدروليكية بأنه ليس هناك مشكلة من ناحية التسريب لسائل الفرامل, وكذلك وسهولة توصيل فرامل الجرار (القاطرة) مع المقطورة.



المبطئات (المعوقات) Retarders



المبطئ هو جهاز يعمل على تقليل الحمل على فرامل الخدمة الاحتكاكية لنظام الفرامل للسيارات الثقيلة. حيث أن الفرامل الاحتكاكية معرضة لظاهرة اضمحلال الفرامل بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأجزاء. وترتفع درجة حرارة أجزاء الفرامل بالسيارات الثقيلة نتيجة استخدام الفرامل الاحتكاكية لتوقيف الكتلة الكبيرة للسيارة. والتعرض لاستخدام المتكرر للفرامل مثل الحافلات داخل المدن. ولهذا السبب تجهز السيارات الثقيلة والحافلات بنظام إضافي للفرامل لا يعتمد على الاحتكاك. 

والمبطئات لا يقتصر عملها في مركبات الطرق ولكن أيضا يمتد ليشمل السكك الحديدية.

تستخدم المبطئات لتقليل سرعة المركبة, والمحافظة على سرعتها ثابتة إثناء نزول منحدر. والمبطئات ليس بمقدورها إيقاف المركبة إيقاف تام, حيث تنخفض كفاءتهم عند السرعات المنخفضة. وهم في الغالب يقومون بخفض سرعة السيارة ومن ثم تقوم بعدها الفرامل الاحتكاكية بإيقاف السيارة. وحيث أن الفرامل الاحتكاكية في هذه الحالة لا تستخدم عند السرعات العالية ولا بمعدل عالي فإن هذا يزيد من عمرها التشغيلي, كما أن عدم ارتفاع حرارة أجزاء الفرامل وانتقالها إلى الجنط يزيد من عمر الإطارات كذلك. 

وتعمل معظم المبطئات عن طريق بدال الفرامل ففي المرحة الأولى للضغط على البدال تشغل المبطئات ومع استمرار الضغط على البدال تشغل فرملة الاحتكاك. ويمكن تفعيل المبطئات ذاتياً أو يدويا عن طريق ذراع. وقد تكون المبطئات جزء منفصل يركب بالسيارة, أو كجزء متكامل مع نظام ناقل الحركة. 

وقد يستفاد من المبطئات بتشغيلها جزئياً عند بدأ الحركة للوصول السريع لدرجة حرارة التشغيل للمحرك في الأجواء الباردة. 



فرملة المحرك Engine brake: 

سيارات البنزين:

معظم سائقي سيارات البنزين يعرفون بما يسمي فرملة المحرك عند نزول منحدر. فهم يقومون بوضع صندوق التروس في نقله منخفضة, ولا يقومون بالضغط على بدال البنزين. ولا يحدث التباطؤ نتيجة الاحتكاك في المحرك (وأن كان له مشاركة), ولكن عند غلق صمام الخانق في شوط السحب, فلا يستطيع الهواء دخول الاسطوانة. ويحدث نتيجة لذلك تخلخل في كل شوط سحب بكل أسطوانة من اسطوانات المحرك, ويزيد تأثيره على العجل نتيجة التخفيض العالي في صندوق التروس عند النقلة المنخفضة. وبذلك يحدث التباطؤ للمركبة.

سيارات الديزل:

حيث أنه لا يوجد صمام خانق في محرك الديزل, فإنه لا يمكن استخدام الأسلوب السابق في عمل فرملة المحرك. ولكن قامت أحدى الشركات باستخدام فكرة فتح صمام العادم عندما يصل المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا. وبذلك قبل أن يعمل الهواء المضغوط عمل النابض للمساعدة في دفع المكبس لأسفل يتم تسريب الضغط, وهذا يماثل أن المحرك يعمل كضاغط هواء, وحيث أن العزم اللازم لذلك يأتي من العجل عن طريق صندوق التروس ذو التخفيض العالي فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى تباطؤ المركبة. ويقدر مقدار القدرة التي يعمل بها المحرك لإبطاء المركبة بمقدار 90% من قدرة المحرك لبعض المحركات. ويعرف هذا النوع لسائق السيارات الثقيلة بأمريكا الشمالية بفرملة جاك. من عيوب تلك الفرملة الضوضاء العالية التي تصدرها أثناء التشغيل, حتى أن البعض أوصى بعدم استخدامها بالطرق. 



فرملة العادم Exhaust brake: 

فرملة العادم أبسط في عملها من فرملة المحرك. حيث يوجد صمام في ��نبوب العادم. عند غلق الصمام يرفع الضغط في نظام العادم مما يدفع المحرك ليعمل بجهد أعلى خلال شوط العادم, وبهذا يعمل المحرك عمل ضاغط الهواء. وحيث قوة الضغط تأتي من العجل عن طريق صندوق التروس فإن ذلك يبطئ المركبة. وفي هذا النظام يجب أن تكون أنابيب الفرامل مصممة لتتحمل الضغط العالي, كما أن هذا النظام يوفر مقدار قدرة أقل لتبطئ المركبة بالمقارنة بالأنظمة الأخرى. 



المبطئ الهيدروليكيThe hydraulic retarder :

هذا النظام يستخدم إعاقة اللزوجة بين ريش متحركة وأخرى ثابتة في غرفة مملوءة بسائل لعمل التباطؤ المطلوب. وتختلف أنواع السوائل فهناك المبطئات التي تستخدم سائل نقل الحركة, أو زيت منفصل, أو ماء. 

المبطئ البسيط يمكن استخدام ريش متصلة بعمود إدارة ناقل الحركة بين القابض والعجل. ومن الممكن أن يداروا عن طريق تروس من عمود الإدارة. الريش تكون في غرفة بها مسافة ضئيلة بين الريش وجدار الغرفة الذي به ريش أيضاً في نظام نقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي. عند الحاجة لتبطئ الحركة يدخل السائل أو الماء للغرفة وتعمل أعاقة اللزوجة إلى إبطاء المركبة. سوف يسخن سائل بالغرفة ولذلك يحتاج إلى وسيلة تبريد. ويمكن تغيير قوة التباطؤعن طريق زيادة مستوى السائل بالغرفة.

ويتميز المبطئ الهيدروليكي بالعمل بهدوء تام بالمقارنة بفرملة المحرك. 



المبطئ الكهربائي The electric retarder:

يستخدم المبطئ الكهربائي حث كهرومغناطيسي لتوفير قوة التباطؤ. ويتكون من جزء دوار مركب بأي من المحور أو ناقل الحركة أو خط نقل الحركة. وجزء ثابت مثبت بهيكل السيارة. ولا يوجد سطح اتصال بين الجزء الثابت والجزء الدوار ولا يوجد سائل أيضا. عندما يراد الحصول على تباطؤ, توصل لفات الأسلاك الكهربائية بالجزء الثابت بالبطارية, فتولد مجال مغناطيسي يعمل على توليد تيار حثي في الجزء الدوار مما يقلل من سرعته وبالتالي بالجزء المتصل به. الجزء الدوار مصمم بحيث يوفر التبريد المطلوب. ولا يكون هناك عبأ على نظام التبريد بالسيارة عند تشغيل المبطئ.



في السيارات المهجنة يستخدم مبطئ كهربائي للمساعدة الفرملة الميكانيكية ويعمل على شحن البطارية. وتستخدم الطاقة في البطارية فيما بعد لتعجيل السيارة (زيادة سرعتها).


----------



## wael22009 (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور تسلم حبيبي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى محمود


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع بس يكون افضل لو فيه صور توضيحبه


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخى محمود ونرجو وجود صور توضح الشرح *​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووورررررر بس كان لازم صور توضيح يا اخى


----------



## كدراوى (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمود 

كل عام وأنت بخير
نفتقد وجودك في ملتقانا منذ مدة .فمشاركاتك لها طابع متميز.

عسى المانع خير.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mems0 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااا


----------



## تايجر المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_شرح مبسط وشامل يكتمل بالصور التوضيحية بارك الله فيك_


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## اجمل سنين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع و لكن لدي سؤال محدد 
ماهي مواصفات و الحسابات اللازمة لصمام ضغط الهواء المركب على خزان الهواء المضغوط
و ماهي أسباب تشقق الأنابيب التي تمرر هذا الهواء المضغوط
الرجاء الإهتمام و الإجابة من كل شخص لديه مثل هذه المعلومات


----------



## sam19815050 (2 مايو 2010)

الله ينور بسيط وجميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور استاذنا العزيز ماقصرت


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع . بس يا ريت لو فيه صور لمكونات الدائرة .


----------



## رحال الخرج (25 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الحجوج (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا .


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## وائل البحراوى (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوع شيق


----------



## حيدر طالب (30 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## KAMBAAL (1 مايو 2011)

شكرازميلنا محمود جمال


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (30 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير وتشكر على الموضوع الرائع وننتظر المزيد منك دائما


----------



## ramyfox (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على الشرح والمعلومات الغالية


----------



## ramyfox (24 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى ان تكونو دائما لتميز بموقع المهتدسين العرب ومشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ramyfox (24 يونيو 2011)

انا عضو جديد وكل اللى يحتاج شيئ للدريم بوكس انا تحت امرة كلنا بنكمل بعض وشكراااااااااا للمشرفين الفنانين


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد .


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## RAFIK_CITROEN (22 يوليو 2011)

Merci


----------



## ابوشهاب السعدي (23 أغسطس 2011)

شرح جميل . . .
ومثل ما قالوا اللي فوق يفتقد للصور
شكراً


----------



## عبد المهيمن الم (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا فنان ونكون ممنونين لو تكون معززة بالصور


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور*


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مواضيع مميزة


----------



## archangeles (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اسم الدلع جوجو (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااا ماقصرت الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## okbah17ahmed (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مش واضح لازم صور معاه وشكرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس ابو لانا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع مميز

شكراً يابش مهندس


----------



## mahmoud amat (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال عطبرة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى محمود اشكر سياتك على الشرح الوافى لك التقدير


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تجدون هنا شرح كامل و وافي عن الفرامل الهوائية و مكوناتها
http://www.mpi.mb.ca/PDFs/AirBrakeManual/ABM_Section2.pdf


----------



## جمال الامين (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع ياريت لو فيه صور توضيحبه*​


----------



## القرعاوي2 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششكورررررررررين


----------



## zain125 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## mohamedshehab (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور والله ما قصرت


----------



## osama_alhmudeen (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

ابدعت اخى الفاضل 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=141120#ixzz1ii610a50

​*لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## ahmedtolba (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

الف شكررررررررررا علي الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## نوبل2000 (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل البحراوى (10 يناير 2012)

شكر


----------



## أشرف رمضان (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مع اضافة فيديو توضيحى


----------



## عبدالرحمن سيدأحمد (1 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميييييييييل 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (4 فبراير 2012)

شرح مميز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eacho22 (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خير علي الافاده


----------



## حسنى النجار (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوه (13 فبراير 2012)

مجهود جبار جدا مشكككككككككككككككككككور --- ياريت يكتمل بالصور لكي يفهم اكثر


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (18 مايو 2012)

شرح ممتاز لكن اتمنى لوكان هناك توضيح بالصور


----------



## المهندس احمدالعابد (19 مايو 2012)

رائع


----------



## ابوحريره (3 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يجعله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فراس الجابري (13 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور بارك الله بك اخي العزيز و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## فراس الجابري (13 يوليو 2012)

*A retarder:-is a device used to augment or replace some of the functions of primary friction-based braking systems, usually on heavy **vehicles**.
*
*Friction-based braking systems are susceptible to 'brake fade' when used extensively for continuous periods, which can be dangerous if braking performance drops below what is required to stop the vehicle – for instance if a truck or bus is descending a long decline. For this reason, such heavy vehicles are frequently fitted with a supplementary system that is not friction-based.
*
*Retarders are not restricted to road motor vehicles, but may also be used in railway systems. The British prototypeAdvanced Passanger Train (APT) used hydraulic retarders to allow the high-speed train to stop in the same distance as standard lower speed trains, as a pure friction-based system was not viable.*

*Retarders serve to slow vehicles, or maintain a steady speed on declines, and help prevent the vehicle 'running away' by accelerating down the decline. They are not usually capable of bringing vehicles to a standstill, as their effectiveness diminishes as vehicle speed lowers. They are usually used as an additional 'assistance' to slow vehicles, with the final braking done by a conventional friction braking system. As the friction brake will be used less, particularly at higher speeds, their service life is increased.
*​


----------



## وائل فاروق (4 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

عااااااااشت ايدك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ومجهود متميز


----------



## سيف الله المصرى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بدوي علي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووو موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## mohamed radwan 04 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا لمجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عمار سليمان (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed malik (28 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (31 يناير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------

